

The 10000 hour rule and why it matters - connecteev
http://connecteev.com/the-10000-hour-rule/
What is the 10,000 hour rule and how can you use it? What does it take to achieve mastery at anything?
======
connecteev
This is a controversial topic. Curious what's your take on this?

